# Delta Inverter | Verzweifelung pur



## NetteMann (3. März 2008)

Ich besitze ja den Hitachi 15" LCD Monitor (siehe früheren Thread) und dazu hängt ein http://www.delta.com.tw/ DELTA Inverter dran. Also schön und gut nur das Inverter-dingen hat 6 rote Adern und 1 schwarze Man könnte denke rot = + | schwarz = minus nur bei der zusammensetzung gibs blitze und das bei 6V! Wollte erst 12 drauf jagen bin froh das es bei 6 blieb. Was ist das eig son Inverter? Gleichrichter? Umspanner? oder was tut das Dingen? auf jeden Fall aus 7 Adern 2 mit High Voltage Warnung. Daher vermute ich UMSPANNER nur kA aber zurück zur taiwanischen Firma Delta (.com.tw) Auf dem Inverter steht vieles: *ETON R falschherum mit nem U dran darunter ET166 E213441 darunter 94 V-0 Dreieck daneben gemalt   und dann gepunktet geschrieben 0427

links davon 2994722401 darunter DAC-07BO37 darunter REV: A0

dann noch verteilt 0432 und B/I6

finde das Teil weder auf der taiwanischen Seite noch in Google oder sonst wo Hoffe ihr könnt helfen!

















Die 3 Meg. Pix. cam meines  SGH D900 braucht ne sec zum fertigstellen. Wackelt man in der sec wird es unscharf sorry


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

die Typenbezeichnung für da Inverterboard ist *DAC-07B037* (das ist eine Null und kein O), darunter findet man auch was bei Google. Ebenso wird Google dir sicher auch erklären können, wozu der ein LCD-Inverter allgemein da ist.

Leider findet sich unter den Suchergebnissen kein Datenblatt, aber evtl. kannst du über die Aufdrucke der ICs, die auf dem Board vorhanden sind, und den Leiterbahnen, über die die Adern an die ICs geführt werden, mehr heraus finden. Poste doch mal die Bezeichnungen der Bauteile auf dem Board, wenn das Standard-ICs sind, dann wird man zumindest dazu ein Datenblatt finden.

Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach empfehlen, dich einfach mal an den Hersteller (oder an einen der Monitor-Reparatur-Dienstleister, die Google unter anderem ausspuckt) zu wenden, die müssten dir ja die Belegung der Adern sagen können.

Grüße, D.


----------



## NetteMann (14. März 2008)

Ja also die Zuordnung schlug fehl zwar keine Funken mehr dafür aber auch keine Reaktion der Lampe. Erstmal kommen so 20 Widerstände dann der IC1 dort drauf steht folgendes (auch wenn ich net glaube das det hilft): MPS 0423 / MP1010BEM / 3A9813.9 Dann folgt ne Armee Widerstände dann der große schwarze block (siehe Bild last post) 2 pinke Widerstände und dann der 2 POL-ANSCHLUSS zur Lampe


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier das Datenblatt für das IC, vielleicht hilft dir das schon weiter? Die Widerstände (pink?) spielen für die Pinbelegung des IC keine Rolle.

Wenn es allerdings einen Lichtbogen beim Anschließen gegeben hat, dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass das IC längst kaputt ist.

Grüße, D.


----------



## NetteMann (15. März 2008)

Lichtbogen eher net eher ne art Minifunke


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. März 2008)

Hi,

ob Lichtbogen oder Minifunke... es hat sich irgendwo eine Spannung schlagartig entladen und die muss noch nicht einmal besonders hoch gewesen sein, um ein IC zu zerstören. Muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass das IC auch tatsächlich dadurch kaputt gegangen ist, aber wie gesagt, es könnte gut sein.

Bevor du weiter irgendwelche Spannungen anlegst, solltest du dir vielleicht erst einmal das Datenblatt durchlesen, um sicher zu gehen, was du da überhaupt tust.

Grüße, D.


----------



## NetteMann (16. März 2008)

Ich denke aber eher das dieser Lichtbogen von den ca 20 oder was weis ich wie viele Wiederstände sich vor dem IC befinden die Spannung aufgenommen und gar nicht bis zum IC durch gelassen haben. Es sind auch keine schwarzen Punkte etc zusehen und es richt auch nichts verbrannt. Das mit dem Datenblatt ist so ne Sache. Auf der CeBIT war ja nur HITACHI Server vertreten nicht HITACHI LCD dingen. Werde mich am Monatg oder so mal dort melden wenn ich mehr weis sag ich bescheid. Nur langsam nervt es


----------

